# Best Bleeding Car Using Iron-X



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

_**This competition has been approved by DW Admin and is in conjunction with Car Pro**_

*Hi Folks,

We all know how much bleed you can get when using Iron-X.

Well lets see it....:thumb:

Avi will award a 5lt Refill,:doublesho

This is Worth £100 including postage... What A Prize...:doublesho










yeah man a 5lt refill bottle of Iron-X.

For the best Picture or Video of Iron-x doing its thing...:thumb:

You Can be as Arty as you like...:lol:

We want to see the Best Bleeding from Iron-X in two Categories.

Yeah Thats Right Two Categories So two Chance's to Win....:thumb:

We want to see one showing Iron-X bleeding on the Bodywork... Prize is 1x5lt Bottle of Iron-X..










We want to see the other showing Iron-X Bleeding on the Wheels... Prize is 1x5lt Bottle of Iron-X..










Wow man i cant say this enough 5lt Bottle.

Come on what you gotta Lose,
5lt man 5lt so come on folks post those pics.

Remember this is for Iron-x in action. *

*Comp will run up to and including Sunday the 19th June 2011.

You are free to post past Pic's, but also gives plenty of time for folks that have not used Iron-X to give it a go.... Good luck to one and all...:thumb:*

*This is open to all, Only Stipulations are that You Show The Iron-X Bottle in The Pic....:thumb:

After talks with Avi we would like to be able to view even more of your great Iron-X Pics.... so please feel free to post your Iron-X in Action pics... especially if these are old pics that do not show the Bottle in the shot...

Avi can recognise Iron-X in Action.... So Any Iron-X pics are eligible to Enter... But First and Foremost We Want to see the Iron-X Packaging Where Possible.....

Thank you all for the Stunning Entries so far and Keep them Coming Please...:thumb:

Also that this is open to world wide members except US, really sorry about the US not been involved But there is a Similar Comp State side 
on AG.. Please be Understanding on this stipulation.
*

*Avi and Myself will Pick the best 4 Images and then Put it To The Detailing World Members in a Poll.*

*Right you can change images upto the 19th of June as thats the last day for entrys.

If you want to change them then change in the original post you made them in.:thumb:

Lets not go Daft we can pic what we feel is the best pic and leave it at the one, however you may be undecided or want to show the stages or the reaction?

So try to limit to 5 no more than 10 and i think that would be pushing it somewhat....:wave:*


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2008)

You can just see the Iron-X bottle to the left of the other bottle, does that count??:lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow that does look Arty with the swirling effect....:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice prize...wish I had a dirty, light coloured car now :wall::wall:

:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> Nice prize...wish I had a dirty, light coloured car now :wall::wall:
> 
> :thumb:


Start walking the block and find one....:lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

james_death said:


> Start walking the block and find one....:lol:


Maybe once the storms have calmed down...if I survive....

:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> Maybe once the storms have calmed down...if I survive....
> 
> :thumb:


Spay Iron-X and see what cars get hit....:lol:
That way you cant be blamed for walking up and spraying one...:lol:


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice Pic ! , yes i can trust you on that pic , though no ironx bottle in it, i see the small part of bottle and i trust you on that.

Thank you James for this contest.. in fact the idea started from AG in the US and i thought why not for the UK as well..

here is two sample pics to tease you guys :

on this pic the credit goes to Marcin- CarSpa Poland :









and this one to Tim @ CarClean









good luck guys..:thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

I like the 1st one


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

:wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall:

Should have taken a picture of that 5 year old pepper white mini I did last month. Utterly Amazing

:wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

McClane said:


> :wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall:
> 
> Should have taken a picture of that 5 year old pepper white mini I did last month. Utterly Amazing
> 
> :wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall:


You know how they stop motorists for a screen wash....:lol:...Well...

Avi the BMW wheel certainly bleeding all over the tiles....:lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Remember Guys and Gals....

There are two bottles up for grabs...

One for best Paint Bleeding.

One for best Wheel Bleeding*


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Guessing it was doing it's job...

From my mossville & toothpics thread :thumb:

p.s do I win anything for a bleeding nose after I whiffed it too much ? :thumb:


----------



## Daragh (Sep 11, 2006)

IronX has many uses!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Chicane said:


> can you run a similar comp with Wolf's Decon in the future? that's all i got!!


You have spotted too that none of the pics qualify as yet


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Daragh said:


> IronX has many uses!


:lol::lol::lol:

Stil does not show the Iron-X Bottle...:lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*There must be some samples out there that people have stuck on a shelf waiting to have a go well heres your chance....
*


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

need to find a suitable test car soon.


----------



## catalin1984 (Feb 24, 2009)

Vw Tiguan


----------



## pho_shizzle (May 4, 2011)

This is too bad that I cant be a contestant to win since Im in the US. Damn!


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

I've got these. Can someone photoshop a bottle in?!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Was wondering about photoshoping a bottle in im not that good at that.. ...:lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

pho_shizzle said:


> This is too bad that I cant be a contestant to win since Im in the US. Damn!


Sorry about that dude but there is a comp in the USA till the 27th of may. Now extended till 3rd of June..


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I found one! :lol:










:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah thats a cruddy one....


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

pho_shizzle said:


> This is too bad that I cant be a contestant to win since Im in the US. Damn!


you can in AutoGeek forum
same contest running there !


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

MattOz said:


> I've got these. Can someone photoshop a bottle in?!


if these pics are not photoshoped they are very good..specially the first one. 
i do believe you its ironx effect on it.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

james_death said:


> Yeah thats a cruddy one....


Shame there is no bottle in the pic


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> Shame there is no bottle in the pic


Yeah darn shame there but so many similar products out there, we have given it nearly 4 weeks so gives a good deal of time for folks to have a bash...:thumb: 
And provide a level playing field..


----------



## pho_shizzle (May 4, 2011)

james_death said:


> Sorry about that dude but there is a comp in the USA till the 27th of may. Now extended till 3rd of June..





Cquartz said:


> you can in AutoGeek forum
> same contest running there !


Thanks for the tip mates, Ill go head and check out the autogeek board. :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

james_death said:


> Yeah darn shame there but so many similar products out there, we have given it nearly 4 weeks so gives a good deal of time for folks to have a bash...:thumb:
> And provide a level playing field..


Oh yeah, I think the bottle must be there - only fair....

If you hear in the news about a strange guy that is spraying light coloured cars with a liquid that turns them purple, and taking pictures of it...good chance it's me!

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Oh yeah, I think the bottle must be there - only fair....
> 
> If you hear in the news about a strange guy that is spraying light coloured cars with a liquid that turns them purple, and taking pictures of it...good chance it's me!
> 
> :wave::wave::wave:


Shall I park my Leon next to the train station for a week then come see you for a detail? It's silver lol.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

mine


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

still no bottle mat..

has there been a valid entry yet?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I've ran out of Iron-X... In fact, bought some AS Fallout Remover yesterday..... In all honesty, how many people just happen to have a picture of their car bleeding, with the bottle perfectly on show?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

but in that same light, how many people will have a photo of the competitors product bleeding on their car?

it costs a couple quid for the little 50ml sample bottles, they can do another car/their car if its bad enough, and include the sample bottle in the pic.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I know......well said^^^^^

Mat, stop moaning, follow the comp rules and get on with it...



:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Oh, I totally agree,.... just thought I'd show off a pic of when I tried it.... That was the first (and only) time I every used Iron X


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Guys,
Love to see the pics even if the bottle not in the shot...
There have been loads of comps that i have read and said to myself cant enter that, as wants this wants that, i did however go out and take shots for the sun and detailing one.

I had first posted pics with the blossom on the trees in the sun and the reflections..:wave:

Re Read and literally took it as showing yourself detailing so changed the pics..:wall:

Its Certainly a Well worth entering comp infact its a double chance comp as giving one...










*for panels and one..*










*for wheels...:doublesho*

The Comp is Running for a good while so hopefully gives those that have been thinking about it actually giving it a go...:thumb:

I know a lot have pics of Iron-X in action but having the Bottle in shot Does level the playing Field.

I Canot enter anyway, and also this shot does not show the Iron-X in action but does show that Iron-X is in the shot and actually was my worst pic i put in the Sun and Detailing comp...:lol:










I Hope to drop a wheel off the Polo and do an example pic later as the fronts on that should not have any contamination well not much if any considering how there kept.
Wont be a panel shot as its Black....:lol:

As Mentioned The Sample Bottles are an easy way in...:thumb:

Well the polo had brake dust on anyway....:lol:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Am going to try my dad's truck the weekend, he's a welder so his truck must come in contact with iron deposits.


----------



## clam (Jun 30, 2009)

I can volunteer my white car for a quick iron-x spritz - SW London


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

clam said:


> I can volunteer my white car for a quick iron-x spritz - SW London


Now theres an offer one enters one pic for the wheels and the other for the panel....:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

ant_s said:


> Am going to try my dad's truck the weekend, he's a welder so his truck must come in contact with iron deposits.


Look forward to that..:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I forgot the bottle in the shot when i did a bit on next doors battle wagon....:lol:



















:wall::wall:

Dont forget guys and gals...:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Now this is more like it....

Iron-X Sprayed on a wheel that had done 15k Miles....:lol:*

*Dirty Wheel...*










*Iron-X Sprayed on doing its thing...*





































First light Agitate and light rinse...










*Heavy agitation and rinse...Although no extra Iron-X was sprayed on.*










*Bring it on....I want to see More of the Bleeders....:lol:*


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i ordered 500ml of this today(only eco pack instock.. so had to get a non branded spray bottle) to enter when it arrives.. one thing..
as it wont be in the above bottle.. can i take the pic with the eco refill package in the pic? (it will be emptied into an atomisa bottle.)


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> i ordered 500ml of this today(only eco pack instock.. so had to get a non branded spray bottle) to enter when it arrives.. one thing..
> as it wont be in the above bottle.. can i take the pic with the eco refill package in the pic? (it will be emptied into an atomisa bottle.)


That will be fine....:thumb:

*Get in my son...

Dont forget..*.

*There is one 5lt for best bleeding on the painted panels.*

*There is another 5lt for best Bleeding Wheels....:lol:*

Its the Iron-X Logo were after here. To show its Iron-X, that could be the Bottle the Tub the Refill the Sample Bottle...:thumb:


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Is this safe on sign writing? Going to do the works van if it is, the back doors are practically orange off fallout.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Should have no trouble with sign writing... Its not like going over with a compound..:thumb:


----------



## CAB (Oct 24, 2007)

CupraElliott said:


> Is this safe on sign writing? Going to do the works van if it is, the back doors are practically orange off fallout.


Feel free to do my beemer if you wanna enter the competition! haha!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

XTR said:


> Feel free to do my beemer if you wanna enter the competition! haha!


These are great ideas about teaming up, as said both then enter. Always remembering there are two categories...:thumb:

Offer the neighbours a car wash....:lol:


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Just a few on a very clean wheel but will add more when I get to a dirtier wheel


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great Pics and love the anodizing.....:thumb:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

first time i used it the other night i was impressed... If i had known about this i would have taken loads more pictures and got the eco pack in somewhere :lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*After talks with Avi we would like to be able to view even more of your great Iron-X Pics.... so please feel free to post your Iron-X in Action pics... especially if these are old pics that do not show the Bottle in the shot...

Avi can recognise Iron-X in Action.... So Any Iron-X pics are eligible to Enter... But First and Foremost We Want to see the Iron-X Packaging Where Possible.....

Thank you all for the Stunning Entries so far and Keep them Coming Please...:thumb:
*


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

my iron x turned up today. along with the bottle to put it in (bloody quick from 14d!!!!)

will get some pics up at some point..


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> my iron x turned up today. along with the bottle to put it in (bloody quick from 14d!!!!)
> 
> will get some pics up at some point..


Nice One...:thumb:

Bring your car to the Slaughter...:lol:


----------



## Sciroccostyle (Mar 31, 2011)

Where is a good place to buy some?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Sciroccostyle said:


> Where is a good place to buy some?


Check the traders that support this site...:thumb:


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

these were taken a few weeks ago when i did my Evo (this was all after washing and tardis being used aswell) so i'm afraid no bottle in the pics but no harm in posting up anyway !


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)




----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

take one wheel.. thats probably never been cleaned inside in its life.(this is from my dads car)









Spray half the wheel with iron X and watch every mm of the wheel turn purple... while you choke on the smell :lol:

















wash it off with the garden hose to reveal this..







.
Right side aggitated with a small brush.. left side no aggitation.
:doublesho... turns out they are silver inside!!

next... Take one focus.. these wheels were iron x'd not one week ago before fitting with little reaction... (me thinks it has a brake problem!! or my brother in law is stepping on the brakes at 100mph!!)









and i found a set of wheel trims off the focus steelies.. with plenty of dirt inside..


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow thanks for the pics great stuff...:thumb:

Calum i tend to de grease de tar and then use the Iron-X also.

Didnt with the Polo,s 15k mile wheel though...:lol:

Craig i honestly thought the inside of those wheels of your dads car were infact black painted...:lol: Great stuff.

Come on you Bleeders keep em coming...:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:lol: do did I!!!!

sat it on the bench and felt a bit deflated.. thought... wont get a nice bleeding look on black...
turned out they werent black :lol:

i didnt bother cleaning the wheels or degreaser/tardis for these tests today...

i would normally, but it was just a quick entry for this lol.. (as you can see by the hugeee tar spot on the inside of the TSW alloys lol


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Nicely done as you say Normally its get as much crap off to start with, product conservation and all that.

But when its a comp its Mass Effect ..:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

james_death said:


> Nicely done as you say Normally its get as much crap off to start with, product conservation and all that.
> 
> But when its a comp its Mass Effect ..:thumb:


Exactly. I got 600ml (20% extra free Eco pack). Used about 300ml today my 4 wheels not much reaction and the comp and my iron x is half gone lol.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> Exactly. I got 600ml (20% extra free Eco pack). Used about 300ml today my 4 wheels not much reaction and the comp and my iron x is half gone lol.


OOOOPS...

OK you beat me i give in im off up the wooden hill to bedfordshire....:lol:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

nogrille said:


>


Is that Iron-X? :speechles


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

doesnt look much like iron x... bit soapy isnt it..


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Not Iron-X Soap is it...:lol:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> doesnt look much like iron x... bit soapy isnt it..


A bit more of a 'gel' by the looks of things. 

Happy to be proven wrong though. (slanderous tactics to win competition! :lol


----------



## Mr Orgasmo (Mar 17, 2011)

amiller said:


> A bit more of a 'gel' by the looks of things.
> 
> Happy to be proven wrong though. (slanderous tactics to win competition! :lol


Lollll


----------



## Joeya (Jul 6, 2010)

Few of mine, not many with the bottle in shot. But can do some for this week if you would like


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great Haemorrhaging shots keep them coming...:lol:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Valid pic entry

Iron-X - Even works well for Honda F1 Racing wheels :thumb:





































P.s > Just to show it's an official wheel :thumb:










:driver:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice one ...Strike a pose...:lol:


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

amiller said:


> Is that Iron-X? :speechles


Yes. Why, do you think it's soemthing else?


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

The Bouncer...

cant see your pics! 
someone know why?? it say" imageshack domain unregistered"...


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Cquartz said:


> The Bouncer...
> 
> cant see your pics!
> someone know why?? it say" imageshack domain unregistered"...


Looks fine from this seat


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Cquartz said:


> The Bouncer...
> 
> cant see your pics!
> someone know why?? it say" imageshack domain unregistered"...


Secondary link in case you cannot see :thumb:

I think the F1 team would be grateful that Iron X 'could' asist with the weight reduction, lol


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Like the weight Reduction...:thumb:

Not as much weight loss as loosing the tyres though...:lol:


----------



## FiestaGirlie (Jul 15, 2009)

Here's my pics from yesterday of using Iron X after giving the wheels a clean.

All clean...?

















Iron X starting to work:









In action, doing it's job:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Fantastic wheels nice bleed....:thumb:


----------



## stuy180 (Mar 10, 2008)

Here is Iron - X on a 2003 Mercedes SL500 I did the other week



















I'm just browsing through the pics on my laptop, I must have some more on here of Iron - X in action! :thumb:


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

Looks good Stuy! Long time no speak, you still got the 180?


----------



## stuy180 (Mar 10, 2008)

Evening Brian, still have it (8 years now)

I think it's here to stay for what they are worth these days! :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice one....:thumb:...
Keep them coming and dont forget 2 chances to win.....:thumb:

1x5lt for best Wheel Bleeding...:thumb:










1x5lt for best Panel Bleeding....:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

calum001 is purposefully not cleaning the wheels on his dads car so he can enter when they get bad enough :lol:

i was tempted to sabotage him today and iron x and rinse them when he wasnt looking :lol:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I should maybe get some pics, if it will stop raining long enough for me to give it a go.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> calum001 is purposefully not cleaning the wheels on his dads car so he can enter when they get bad enough :lol:
> 
> i was tempted to sabotage him today and iron x and rinse them when he wasnt looking :lol:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Doesnt take long to walk upto a motor bit of spray walk away come back take pic and rinse with the mist spray.......:lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Spoony said:


> I should maybe get some pics, if it will stop raining long enough for me to give it a go.


Comps running for a while to give plenty of time...:thumb:


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> calum001 is purposefully not cleaning the wheels on his dads car so he can enter when they get bad enough :lol:
> QUOTE]
> 
> I have noticed a number of people using Iron-X on unwashed wheels?
> ...


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

You are correct sir..... 
The thing is we are looking at the best bleeding pics and our wheels are often so clean we dont get much...:lol:

However if the wheel is covered in brake dust instant reaction...:thumb:

Can be used to clean the wheel but generally more product used...:lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

as james said.. if we went cleaning them with wheel cleaner first it wouldnt be so impressive reaction wise lol..


----------



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

There are some awesome pictures in here!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Rock on and Bring them on...:thumb: :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## rhett (Mar 29, 2007)

A few years of contaminants built up on a mates R34 GTR


----------



## 911fanatic (Sep 10, 2007)

This one is from the tailgate on a clients truck we did a while ago. 









Had a client bring us an Infiniti with these polished aluminum wheels. After washing with APC, the wheels and brake calipers were still caked in brake dust. As any acid based product would instantly stain the faces and barrels, we decided to try IronX. After all, it is made to dissolve this type of contamination. 


















I am happy to report it did a bang up job on the wheels without any damage or staining whatsoever.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 2, 2006)

Rear spoiler on my TTRS, the whole car was covered in rusting iron
Not good on a white car, ironx saved the day


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

this is mine these wheels were 3 weeks old when i did them :lol:


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Did another one on my mums car today, these wheels were pigging dirty!


----------



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

I agree with the comments about washing the wheels first. Obvioulsy you are meant to wash them first and then spray the Iron-X on. Most of these pics are where the Iron-X has been sprayed directly onto dirty wheels, which is obviously going to give a good bleed.

Seems alittle unfair because the product isn't being used properly. We all keep our wheels clean, but I thought the idea was for the best bleed using the product as it should be used, on clean wheels to show it working as it should, picking up those bits that water/cleaner cannot.

I plan to clean my daily runner this week, so will get my pics up anyway.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

OCDDetailer said:


> I agree with the comments about washing the wheels first. Obvioulsy you are meant to wash them first and then spray the Iron-X on. Most of these pics are where the Iron-X has been sprayed directly onto dirty wheels, which is obviously going to give a good bleed.
> 
> Seems alittle unfair because the product isn't being used properly. We all keep our wheels clean, but I thought the idea was for the best bleed using the product as it should be used, on clean wheels to show it working as it should, picking up those bits that water/cleaner cannot.
> 
> I plan to clean my daily runner this week, so will get my pics up anyway.


Agree +1 - Place Iron X on dirty wheel and it's going to bleed everywhere


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

OCDDetailer said:


> I agree with the comments about washing the wheels first. Obvioulsy you are meant to wash them first and then spray the Iron-X on. Most of these pics are where the Iron-X has been sprayed directly onto dirty wheels, which is obviously going to give a good bleed.
> 
> Seems alittle unfair because the product isn't being used properly. We all keep our wheels clean, but I thought the idea was for the best bleed using the product as it should be used, on clean wheels to show it working as it should, picking up those bits that water/cleaner cannot.
> 
> I plan to clean my daily runner this week, so will get my pics up anyway.


Well it gets everything off the wheel in one go without contact so why bother washing it first?


----------



## keano (Aug 11, 2008)




----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Adrian Convery said:


> Well it gets everything off the wheel in one go without contact so why bother washing it first?


Indeed, I thought the rules of the competition was to show a pic of Iron-X in use with the bottle on show in the pic :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I gave it a bash today - nothing on the paint, absolutely minimal reaction so that was out the picture. Wheels are sealed and done about 7k since last ironx treatment....


----------



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

Adrian Convery said:


> Well it gets everything off the wheel in one go without contact so why bother washing it first?


Because Iron-X isn't a wheel cleaner to be used like that, it's not deisgned to be used like that. The instructions state to wash the surface first. I would of thought the competition was to stick to how the product was deisgned to be used.

If this competition wasn't running, would you clean the wheel using only Iron-X? Majority of people would say no.



Avanti said:


> Indeed, I thought the rules of the competition was to show a pic of Iron-X in use with the bottle on show in the pic :thumb:


If the rules of the competition are to simply show it in action regardless of how it should be used (which isn't great as its misleading) then fair enough.

If the starter of the competition can clear this up, that would be great


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Well that wasn't made clear at the beginning of the competition. Is there any rules to state this?

I found iron x to be a great wheel cleaner today, very quick and no contact on the wheel, just washed off with the garden hose and they came up just as well as if they had 10 mins per wheel spent on them.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i used iron x on my wheels in conjunction with a small brush to use as an all in one wheel cleaner and fallout remover.. no washing first (and that wasnt for the competition!) 

james already stated the rules don't say about washing first a couple pages back, he said it would be normally done to save product but not necessary..


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*The Competition rules are on the first page as stated its been left open so be as arty as you wish, no stipulation as wheel needs to be clean.*

*We want to see the best Bleeding...:thumb:
*

I myself wash and de-tar before using Iron-X, its nice to see what all that cleaning does not get out....

*All wheels only had hose pipe on them No Powerwashing...
*

*Iron-x doings its thing...*










*Agitated with detailing brush...*










*Rinsed and Clayed..*










*Then again can be used to clean the wheel as biggest part of contamination will likely be iron contamination.

*

*Now this is more like it....

Iron-X Sprayed on a wheel that had done 15k Miles....:lol:*

*Dirty Wheel...*










*Iron-X Sprayed on doing its thing...*





































First light Agitate and light rinse...










*Heavy agitation and rinse...Although no extra Iron-X was sprayed on.*










*Bring it on....I want to see More of the Bleeders....:lol:*


----------



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

Ok. No worries.

I always clean the wheel first as it saves product and as you say its nice to see it working as it should.

I will do this on my daily runner this week and get the pics up


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

OK dude, Look forward to it.

The fact its A Comp, brings out the Animal in us....:lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

to be fair.. is it really saving much product/money cleaning the wheels before hand?

spray the wheels in one coat of IX after cleaning them or one coat without cleaning them... and its the same amount.. agitate and rinse.. 

to be honest.. is it false economy? i mean.. then i have to buy a wheel cleaner.. use it, then rinse it off, using more water.. then apply iron x, aggitate and rinse off again..

the only reason i would say i wasted product with my comp entry was because i was spraying more than needed on to get better bleeding..
instead of aggitating...


----------



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

I see where your coming from but I tend to think that you would need to spray more to clean a wheel with Iron-X without washing first.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

different people will use it differently but i can clean the entire wheel with a light mist of iron x, the same amount as i would on a cleaned wheel...

if anything.. one extra spray for really REALLY dirty ones... which when you take into the account the water saved, and the price of the wheel cleaner saved.. then the difference is marginal at best


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Since I started using these products I have hardly used any wheel cleaner or brushes.

Spray on, leave to dry (yes you can leave it to dry) then PW off.

May be more than wheel cleaners but must be saving me 2-3 hours a week scrubbing wheels.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Mirror Finish said:


> May be more than wheel cleaners but must be saving me 2-3 hours a week scrubbing wheels.


and when doing it professionally.. time is money!!!


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

nogrille said:


>





amiller said:


> Is that Iron-X? :speechles





CraigQQ said:


> doesnt look much like iron x... bit soapy isnt it..


More to the point, that tyre looks jiggered! :doublesho


----------



## FiestaGirlie (Jul 15, 2009)

I think there are always going to be varying ideas on this competition when there are no real set rules (except having the bottle in the pic!).

I personally feel that it should be about using the product as it is designed, and per the instructions on packaging, using a surface that has been cleaned first.

If you take a look back at my pictures, my wheels were clean before I sprayed any Iron X on them. And yet I still got a got a lot of ‘bleeding’ from them, really showing Iron X properly doing its job. Personally, that's how I took a view on the competition.

White wheels are a serious pain to keep clean. I only have to drive a mile down the road and they turn black. I hate seeing my wheels dirty, so they get washed regularly, but I don’t use any wheel cleaner on them, just a bucket with shampoo, and job done. I can understand the easiness of just using this as a wheel cleaner though, saving time, especially for professional detailers with very dirty cars.


----------



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

I use the product according to the instructions and how it was actually designed to be used. Thats all!!

IMO its like using any other product differently from how the instructions say it should be used and how it was designed to be used, in order to win a competition and get "better" photos, which in its self, if they are going to be used is misleading. Whats the point in running a competition if the product isn't being used properly?

Anyway, we are going to go round in circles with this so thats all I'm saying!!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Hay Guy's and Gal's We seam to be getting hung up here on how to use this product....:wall:

Points well made about using it straight on the wheel especially when doing the backs as so cruddy...:lol:

We all have different levels of jobs to be done, some use power washers a lot, i personally dont unless super cruddy...

For some this is there Profession or a part of there income...

All are entitled to use a product however they wish.

They pays there money and do as they wish..:thumb:

It seams to be the wheels causing the big issues here and we dont go about spraying Iron-X onto a dirty door panel we would see that as unthinkable but wheels by there nature are going to be covered in iron contamination simply unavoidable.

This is a Comp to see how the product works and reacts its not a scientific Lab test.

Its as much a social sharing and fun Picture Competition..

*


----------



## Ph1L (Sep 12, 2008)

My attempt at some bleeding:










Really need to get the wheels off the car and do the insides as it's a nightmare to get to them.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Thanks Ph1L...:thumb:
*
Thats just Bleeding Awful.....:lol:


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

Adrian Convery said:


> Well it gets everything off the wheel in one go without contact so why bother washing it first?


Thats one of my target in this comp. , not only nice pictures, i think you just said what i try to show. ironx is 1 step wheel cleaner, nothing need before that.



CraigQQ said:


> i used iron x on my wheels in conjunction with a small brush to use as an all in one wheel cleaner and fallout remover.. no washing first (and that wasnt for the competition!)
> 
> james already stated the rules don't say about washing first a couple pages back, he said it would be normally done to save product but not necessary..





CraigQQ said:


> different people will use it differently but i can clean the entire wheel with a light mist of iron x, the same amount as i would on a cleaned wheel...
> 
> if anything.. one extra spray for really REALLY dirty ones... which when you take into the account the water saved, and the price of the wheel cleaner saved.. then the difference is marginal at best


Thank you for your posts, thats the purpose of this whole thread and comp.



CraigQQ said:


> and when doing it professionally.. time is money!!!


Guys, many customers use the ironx in different ways, 
the pics are awesome , and i see potential winners already, 
but behind the scenes the whole idea is to show you easy,fast,and thorough wheels cleaning or iron removing from car paint.

i am very glad you are realizing it after 13 pages. 
the argue about washing before ironx , any customer can do as he want, use it directly on dry wheel or paint will work as well. :thumb:


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

And James....
continue you posting your pics , and finely you will win your own comp!!! LOL :lol:
great pics!

Avi


----------



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

TBH if thats what your looking for, it should of been stated at the beginning to save all this.

Iron-X isn't sold and isn't designed as a wheel cleaner, it falls under the contaminants catagory. 

People are more than welcome to do what they want with it at home, but when your entering the photos into a competition, imo it just seems slighty wrong.

Anyway, seriously, I'm going to say no more! Instead, I'm going to upload some photos!!!!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Stuff gets marketed as wheel cleaner only and gets used for decontamination and vice versa...

Now Get bottle in Hand and go for it....:thumb:


----------



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

Ok...this is my daily runner, fiesta zetec-s



















And just to see how good this stuff is, this is my MG ZR show car which is kept spotless. The wheels were washed with wheel cleaner, then IRON-X sprayed on. Still manages to pick some up.


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

Quite possibly one of the best things I have ever used to clean my car! The smell is worth it really! I tried to get pics of iron-x on my car, but with it being black it might be somewhat difficult! Will try on my Miami Blue 309


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)




----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

Leodhasach said:


> More to the point, that tyre looks jiggered! :doublesho


Yeah the previous owner liked to park using the kerb. They are getting changed this week.....


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great pics keep them coming...:thumb:

Love the time laps....:lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Cquartz said:


> And James....
> continue you posting your pics , and finely you will win your own comp!!! LOL :lol:
> great pics!
> 
> Avi


Oh yeah right,,,, :lol::lol::lol::lol:

I spotted a transit connect in white up the road, thought about asking if i could wash it to get the Iron-X on the white panels...:lol:

However i really needed to get some more work done on the rover for the M.O.T....:wave:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

SWMBO's car gets a quick spray of Iron X to see what happens....










Then a quick snowfoam and this is what came off...










Apologies for pics - they're straight out of the iPhone


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice,.. :thumb: 

The raspberry Ripple ice creams melted...:lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*White Van and Kia... Looks like the Birds have been at the Berries...:lol:*


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

Brian. said:


> Quite possibly one of the best things I have ever used to clean my car! The smell is worth it really! I tried to get pics of iron-x on my car, but with it being black it might be somewhat difficult! Will try on my Miami Blue 309


Hi
very good idea with the flash player!!


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

Cquartz said:


> Hi
> very good idea with the flash player!!


Cheers buddy!! It's just a .gif image, you can make them on the internet...I just did it first! It could have been a bit slower, but it's not too bad! :thumb:


----------



## aleksb (May 10, 2011)

This is my first time using Iron-X. Cleaned the family car today and gave it a whirl. The rims were cleaned properly first and the Iron-X applied after, this was the result.










I am very impressed with the results and this product will always be in my arsenal.

Regards,
Aleks


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Glad you posted this having seen it in your detail thread thanks for sharing... Looking Good...:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

a summary of my entry.. seeing as avi is picking single pics not entries... thought this might help mine


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

You missed about 6 bits there Craig :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Brian. said:


> You missed about 6 bits there Craig :lol:


SHHHHHH



:devil:

:thumb:


----------



## Jamie_M (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm using my IronX this weekend as I get ready for the French car show so I will enter this, my wheels aren't very dirty so it will be interesting to see what my eyes cant lol


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Brian. said:


> You missed about 6 bits there Craig :lol:


*TAR*.... Very Much...:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Jamie_M said:


> I'm using my IronX this weekend as I get ready for the French car show so I will enter this, my wheels aren't very dirty so it will be interesting to see what my eyes cant lol


Great stuff...:thumb:
Try and Get the bottle in the shot...:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

james_death said:


> *TAR*.... Very Much...:lol::lol::lol:


:lol: lol so lame.


----------



## Jamie_M (Dec 1, 2008)

james_death said:


> Great stuff...:thumb:
> Try and Get the bottle in the shot...:thumb:


Haha don't worry I definitely will


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> :lol: lol so lame.


I thought so too...until i laughed!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Tried the white camper but nothing than a few spots, well its not been on the road since been done a few months back.

The British Racing Green didnt reveal anything as thats been off the road a good while,

Just the Tow plate....:lol:



















So just a few spot test spray's...:lol: ...:lol:




























*As you can see every single spot that hit got a reaction....*


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Hope we get some more up this weekend guys and Gals...:thumb:

You Gotta be in it to win it....:lol:

Although i Cant....:lol::lol::lol:

Which Reminds Me i better do the Lotto...:wall:*


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

*I really want to win this so... did the work van *

From
















Add a bit








A bit more

























Hehe :detailer:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

^^^^

That is terrific Jason!


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

LOL if i win ill do the rest of the van for a laugh ^^

That was my first time.... used about 50ml 

what a way to loose your virginity


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

do you not need the iron-x bottle in the pic tho  those are great as well


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

Yea i know u do  but i got too carried away with all the purply fun


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow thanks guys and that Van, Geeeeez.
Purple van man...:lol:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

That van shot is insane :doublesho

Bleedoriffic


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

may have to do the other one its another 4 years older and just as "loved"


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

gm8 said:


> do you not need the iron-x bottle in the pic tho  those are great as well





JasonH20URF said:


> Yea i know u do  but i got too carried away with all the purply fun


simple way to do it, next time your at the van. grab the iron x bottle and hold it infront of the number plate.. then we know its the same van :thumb:

only one way to describe the reaction on that van...

BLEEDING HECK thats some reaction!!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Ruddy hell purple van man, I was just about to post my one wheel iron-x pic - won't bother after seeing that van!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Tips said:


> Ruddy hell purple van man, I was just about to post my one wheel iron-x pic - won't bother after seeing that van!


Post away, 2 prizes...:thumb:

One for Bleeding Panels..

One for Wheels...


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

1st attempt.


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

gm8 said:


> do you not need the iron-x bottle in the pic tho  those are great as well


if you have old pics , no need to see ironx bottle , i can recognize well what is ironx and whats not.

that van has put another comp level for you guys! :thumb:
and you thought you had a white color van.... !!!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Afters


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Stunning pics coming through...:thumb:

The Pink Van Man....:lol: JasonH20URF Sorry your id may have to change to that now...:lol:

You Sure you dont work at an abattoir....????....

That Van Bleed certainly has raised the bar for the Panel Bleeding Half of the Comp...:thumb:*

*Tips nice pic post.... As Stated need to be in it nothing ventured nothing Gained...:thumb:

Christian nice set especially seeing clean wheels after...:thumb:*


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

Can i change it? lol i think the misses would look at me funny 

like i said though... If if if i Win i will do the rest of the van that will be a photo


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

JasonH20URF said:


> Can i change it? lol i think the misses would look at me funny
> 
> like i said though... If if if i Win i will do the rest of the van that will be a photo


Dont think you can change it Im sure the mods Could put a little tag line under it though...:lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Keep them coming and dont forget 2 chances to win.....:thumb:
*
*1x5lt for best Wheel Bleeding...:thumb:*










*1x5lt for best Panel Bleeding....:thumb:*


----------



## Jamie_M (Dec 1, 2008)

Nice pics


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice one...:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Hope we get to see more over the weekend...:thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

heres one from me recently


----------



## milner3226 (Apr 14, 2011)

that van is amazing!!!

anyway heres my shot. I brought an eco pack and then threw the bag away so i don't have an offcial iron-x bottle but ive included the bottle i use:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Keep em coming guys and gals, Nice one Steve noticed that pic also.
Milner it certainly shows how much gets behind the Trims often have to go back to get some more of the bleeder off...:lol:*


----------



## milner3226 (Apr 14, 2011)

Haha ye that particular bugger just wouldn't stop, it was like Usain Bolt on speed :lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Here's mine...


















































Thanks!


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Another


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great Stuff...:thumb:


----------



## Jamie_M (Dec 1, 2008)

I think I'm going to change my entry as today I have decided to clean some alloys that haven't seen a clean in quite some time!

Expect some pics (unless it rains lol)


----------



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

GUTTED. No where near the best. The whole car was like this too....Worn down breaks.


----------



## Jamie_M (Dec 1, 2008)

My entry, old removed.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Thank you all, certainly nothing wrong with changing your Entry before the end of the comp.:thumb:*

*Keep them Coming the more the Merrier...*


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

James what are the entry rules as I didn't see any on the op? Are we allowed as many pics or is there a cap or what? 

Thanks


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Adrian Convery said:


> James what are the entry rules as I didn't see any on the op? Are we allowed as many pics or is there a cap or what?
> 
> Thanks


*Right you can change images upto the 19th of June as thats the last day for entrys.

If you want to change them then change in the original post you made them in.:thumb:

Lets not go Daft we can pic what we feel is the best pic and leave it at the one, however you may be undecided or want to show the stages or the reaction?

So try to limit to 5 no more than 10 and i think that would be pushing it somewhat....:wave:*


----------



## markito (May 19, 2010)




----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Cool...:thumb:


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

You Bleeder...:lol:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Just had a quick play today


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Thanks Folks keep them coming...:thumb:
Great vid there...:thumb:
*
*Remember last Entry Date Sunday the 19th of June...:thumb:*


----------



## riles (Jan 27, 2011)

here's mine sorry no bottle of iron-x in there but rest assured I used it.

car is a new focus RS i did last week.


----------



## riles (Jan 27, 2011)

the panel shot audi s3 i did weekend gone.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Nicely done..:thumb:


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

maesal said:


> YouTube - ‪Limpieza llanta Mini con Iron.X‬‏


I used too much product to check how much Iron.X cleans without any agitation and the result was a 100% cleaned wheel. If you use much less product and agitate it with brushes, the consumption of is much less and the effectivity is the same or even better. :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah could see you were busy busy with the spray...:lol:


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

james_death said:


> Yeah could see you were busy busy with the spray...:lol:


Yes, I were mate :lol:


----------



## DSMGZT (Sep 3, 2009)

My first try of IronX and ........well impressed!!!

Doin its thing!









Result!









Dave


----------



## xboxman02 (Mar 14, 2011)

I'll let the pictures do the talking......

It had only been 1 week & 90 miles since I last gave the car a good wash tho!!

Before anyone asks i had snow foamed first & then iron X'd which is why there is foam all over the place (just incase you were thinking it was some freak winter snap in June, you can never be sure these days!!)




























Resulting in good as new spotless wheels!!










P.S I really need to win this, my Mrs has just found out that the vast amounts spent on cleaning products was not a result of credit card fraud after all.... :doublesho
I never said it was fraud i only said it could have been....


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Raspberry Ripple....Yum Yum...:lol:*


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Just a Reminder for the Weekend as this weekend is last for Entries..*

_**This competition has been approved by DW Admin and is in conjunction with Car Pro**_

*Hi Folks,

We all know how much bleed you can get when using Iron-X.

Well lets see it....:thumb:*

Avi will award a 5lt Refill,:doublesho

*This is Worth £100 including postage... What A Prize...:doublesho*










yeah man a 5lt refill bottle of Iron-X.

For the best Picture or Video of Iron-x doing its thing...:thumb:

You Can be as Arty as you like...:lol:

We want to see the Best Bleeding from Iron-X in two Categories.

Yeah Thats Right Two Categories So two Chance's to Win....:thumb:

We want to see one showing Iron-X bleeding on the Bodywork... Prize is 1x5lt Bottle of Iron-X..










We want to see the other showing Iron-X Bleeding on the Wheels... Prize is 1x5lt Bottle of Iron-X..










Wow man i cant say this enough 5lt Bottle.

*Come on what you gotta Lose,
5lt man 5lt so come on folks post those pics.*


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*On Plastics, bodywork, & Alloys...*


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

heres my entry hope you can see these


----------



## xboxman02 (Mar 14, 2011)

Ok so i made a little video.....

This is my 10 year old Vauxhall Vectra, which is still in good condition me thinks.






First 3 shots are the Iron X in action with about 30 seconds between..





































This one looks a bit sinister with the blood running in between the blocks










And heres a clean one... just goes to show this stuff is equally effective on trims & alloys..










Not too shabby for 10 year old


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Nicely Done Guys... Dan J... would be better if bigger pics and showed in the thread but some very nice pics there the 50/50 cool... xboxman some sick sick shots there...*


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

james_death said:


> *Nicely Done Guys... Dan J... would be better if bigger pics and showed in the thread but some very nice pics there the 50/50 cool... xboxman some sick sick shots there...*


only just started using flickr and cant figure out how to get them to load up bigger any tips would be great anyone :thumb:


----------



## xboxman02 (Mar 14, 2011)

Dan J said:


> only just started using flickr and cant figure out how to get them to load up bigger any tips would be great anyone :thumb:


PM in your inbox, hope it helps :thumb:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

xboxman02 said:


> PM in your inbox, hope it helps :thumb:


Thanks for your help mate:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Dan J said:


> only just started using flickr and cant figure out how to get them to load up bigger any tips would be great anyone :thumb:


Sorry had been half surfing and watching the box.

Should have mentioned the image codes....:wall:

Displaying well now...:thumb:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

spose i better chuck a couple in....



















and this is Iron X soap Gel....


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Nicely Done....:thumb:


----------



## fitz (Jul 25, 2009)

Well here goes :thumb:


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

here goes my attempt, my fiancees 2009 yaris..









































































Cheers Matt


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

How do I sort out my sizing? im using photobucket...


----------



## johnp69 (May 9, 2010)

does anyone know how this will affect a clearbra/ventureshield?


----------



## xboxman02 (Mar 14, 2011)

matt_r said:


> here goes my attempt, my fiancees 2009 yaris..


WOWZAS HAS SHE NOT WASHED IT SINCE 2009!! :lol:

Not familiar with photobucket so can't help sorry


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Hopefully in time,
















































and ta da!


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

xboxman02 said:


> WOWZAS HAS SHE NOT WASHED IT SINCE 2009!! :lol:


Haha, she is a driving instructor and the wheels just get flithy straight away..


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

matt_r said:


> Haha, she is a driving instructor and the wheels just get flithy straight away..


Not supprised the way they ride the brakes must go through brake pads quicker than air fresheners


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Ok Guy's and Girl's Thank you all for your Entries.

Entries are now Closed and ill have to Sort out who goes into the Poll's

Thank You Again one and all for your Entries.​


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

johnp69 said:


> does anyone know how this will affect a clearbra/ventureshield?


no problem at all!

THANK YOU ALL FOR POSTING YOUR BLEEDING CARS AND WHEELS.!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*The Short listed Entries are now live for Poll Voting.

One For Wheels...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=221953

One for Panels...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=221934
*


----------

